# FATCA FBAR continuation sheets



## Whistlejacket (Apr 2, 2013)

I have searched for hours trying to find a source for continuation sheets for my FBAR and FATCA returns. The instructions just say something like "Copy as many sheets as you need", but I have only been able to download the first page, which has only a single space for each section.

Last year I used a VERY expensive professional service who simply copied my work and charged a fortune. But they did have proper, printed continuation sheets.

Can anybody help?


----------



## expatdiane (Aug 9, 2011)

Where are you getting the sheets from now?


----------



## Whistlejacket (Apr 2, 2013)

expatdiane said:


> Where are you getting the sheets from now?


I downloaded them from IRS forms


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

I do not believe there is an official continuation sheet. I just copy the form as required. See Q18 down the page on this IRS link


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry I cannot enter a URL.
Google "irs 8938 faq" and click on Basic Questions and Answers on Form 8938


----------



## Whistlejacket (Apr 2, 2013)

ForeignBody said:


> I do not believe there is an official continuation sheet. I just copy the form as required. See Q18 down the page on this IRS link


It says "copy parts 1 & 11" - but how do you copy them? I have tried using copy and paste and it doesn't work. The only way I can copy them is by typing the text into a Word doc. Is this what is meant by "copy"?


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

Whistlejacket said:


> It says "copy parts 1 & 11" - but how do you copy them? I have tried using copy and paste and it doesn't work. The only way I can copy them is by typing the text into a Word doc. Is this what is meant by "copy"?


Photocopy them or download from the IRS site and print as many as you need.


----------

